# nabba uk pro-am



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

nabba uk pro am

sunday 22nd october *thats this sunday*

12pm till 5.30pm

Pudsey civic hall

who's going? any body entering?

xxx


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ill be going to watch.. my mate andy wilson is competing in the novice class!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Graham Park from Aberdeen is coming down to win the seniors.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

watched the show yesterday... time for a bit of a rant i think...

all in all, i think the quality of competitors as a whole was a little poor... with only a few standount physiques:

graham park (over 50s) - fantastic, first time i have seen this guy on stage.. and in terms of overall shape and balance.. WOW.. talk about x frame.. very classy physique!! won as soon as he walked out! and it wasnt an easy class either!

nana manu - awesome.. nuff said.. everyone knows how good nana is!

chery steele (physique - i think) - great physique and apparantly 51 years old too.. i couldnt belive it!

there were a few quite dodgy decisions on the day in my opinion... none worse than nana getting pipped top the overall by the winner of class 1... i honestly think this is a case of nabba "marking down" a ukbff british champ!! such a shame. thats not to take anything away from the winner of class 1 - dan juma.. who in all honesty when i saw him at the nottingham finals a few weeks back made a total d*ck of himself on stage...this time he let his physique do the talking and was rewarded for it! so hats off to someone for coming back and doing something different!

my mate andy wilson fell for what i belive to be the nabba novice class curse... in most other classes condition usually gets the nod over pure (smooth) size... in the novice class it seems that a big smooth lump will win on most occasions... again not taking anything away from the winner whos physique was top notch... just i didnt think had the overall conditioning to take the win on the day!

also 2 comedy moments for me:

- the judges kept asking for the competitors to step further forward as they could not see their numbers.... now i was about 10 rows back and could see all the numbers clear as day!!!! lol.... does this not make people ask questions??... should have gone to specsavers!

- during the overall judging one of the class 1 competitors came onto the stage, fully clothed.. carrying holdall and tole the judges quite loudly "you lot should be ashamed of yourselves"... then came back down to judges table and told them a few more times! nice to see the athletes getting a chnace to give feedback for a change! lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Old men with failing eyesight should be in the boozer with a pint and a half playing dominos not straining their eyes at bodybuilding shows!

I wonder if they had the same problems with the figure class?????????????

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

i dont think they will have cheryl looked gorgeous, she kept all eyes on her

xx


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

she knows how to wiggle that bum too!! 

...think i must have upset paul jeffries... he read my post on another forum and emailed me!! whooops!

as i said to him.. i just like to rant... hopefully nobody took it in a derogatory way!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

A bit late but here's the results for ya

1st timers

1st Andrew Roper

Under 18

1st Danny Andrews

2nd Anthony Fairclough

Juniors

1st Nathan Robinson

2nd Louis Majidzadeh

Novice

1st Tim Scarfe

2nd Andew Wilson

3rd Craig Hill

4th Darren Parkin

Over 40

1st Stan Dewhurst

2nd Andrew Binch

3rd Dennis Edmondson

4th Barney Long

Over 50

1st Graham Park

2nd Vince Dallasandro

3rd Keith Devlin

4th Roy Cox

5th Brian Balmer

6th Mick Vaughan

7th Jeff Persglove

8th Sam Seaman

Miss Toned Figure

1st Wendy Gidvey

2nd Alicia Carrara

3rd Collette Hill

4th Rosy Shear

Miss Figure

1st Cheryl Steele

2nd Helen Thwaites

3rd Carol Callaghan

Class 4

1st Nana manu

2nd Simon Edwards

3rd Jason Barnett

4th Jonathan Shaw

5th Terry O'Neill

Class 3

1st Andrew Hanson

Class 2

1st Darren Smith

2nd Jason Carr

Class 1

1st Dan Jumma

2nd Derek Morton

3rd Simon Dickinson

4th Owen Crampton

5th Neil Rushton

6th Mark Barber

7th Kevin Alder

Pro-Am

1st Derek Clarke

2nd Andrew Merryfield

3rd Bernie Cooper

4th Dan Jumma


----------

